# Griffin Shepherd Kennels loses his dogs.



## scarfish

not bashing any breeder here. if this is out of line, mods please delete.

apparently the dude from griffin shepherd kennels had all his dogs taken away by animal control. a lot of you should know who he is from facebook or his youtube videos. just wondering if anyone knows any of the details of this. no specific reason, i guess i'm just nosey.


----------



## llombardo

Is this the dude that walks them perfectly down the street?


----------



## scarfish

yes


----------



## onyx'girl

he posted a video of him traveling with all his dogs loose in his vehicle to PA...to train other peoples dogs. Glad something is being done to slow his ego down.


----------



## llombardo

Is there an article on it or is it on Facebook?


----------



## scarfish

his facebook group i think is closed. my wife was friends with him but unfriended him and now his profile is private. my wife saw a post on facebook about it and that's all i know.


----------



## llombardo

It looks like it's been an ongoing issue.

Hyannis man defends raising 27 shepherds at home | CapeCodOnline.com Mobile Edition


----------



## selzer

Hyannis man defends raising 27 shepherds at home | CapeCodOnline.com

It sounds like he needs a kennel license to have as many dogs as he has, and with the zoning it isn't possible in the area. There have been complaints. The guy is a young guy and renting. 

They are not saying that he is cruelly treating the dogs.


----------



## Mrs.P

Big things are coming out


----------



## Muskeg

There are so much worse GSD kennels out there. Where dogs are kept in pens 24/7 and never walked. I may not agree with what this breeder is doing, but it does seem like it's turned into a witch hunt because he is so public with his dogs and Youtube videos. 

Because he doesn't have 100s of dogs it means people continue to buy puppies from him. I have no idea on the puppy quality, but his adult dogs don't look terrible. Not great, not terrible. 

Let's go after worse kennels before we target this guy. I have no personal stake in any of this. I did not like his Youtube video of walking multiple shepherds because the dogs looked super cowed and like they weren't having any fun. But MOST breeders hardly ever take their dogs out of the yard/kennel (training field if the dogs are lucky). I'd rather see a cowed dog walking around town than a frantic dog spinning in a kennel having litters every heat cycle. Neither is ideal, but this guy is being singled out unfairly, from what I've read.


----------



## lalachka

he singled himself out. also, I think there's more to it but if there's not then I agree. he should be left alone. though I still feel bad for his dogs but as you said, there are worse out there


----------



## Mrs.P

lalachka said:


> also, I think there's more to it



:thumbup:


----------



## lalachka

Mrs.P said:


> :thumbup:


Lol yeah, I remember you that's why I said that. I don't know anything about this apart from the videos I saw


----------



## Gib_laut

Muskeg said:


> There are so much worse GSD kennels out there. Where dogs are kept in pens 24/7 and never walked. I may not agree with what this breeder is doing, but it does seem like it's turned into a witch hunt because he is so public with his dogs and Youtube videos.
> 
> Because he doesn't have 100s of dogs it means people continue to buy puppies from him. I have no idea on the puppy quality, but his adult dogs don't look terrible. Not great, not terrible.
> 
> Let's go after worse kennels before we target this guy. I have no personal stake in any of this. I did not like his Youtube video of walking multiple shepherds because the dogs looked super cowed and like they weren't having any fun. But MOST breeders hardly ever take their dogs out of the yard/kennel (training field if the dogs are lucky). I'd rather see a cowed dog walking around town than a frantic dog spinning in a kennel having litters every heat cycle. Neither is ideal, but this guy is being singled out unfairly, from what I've read.


Agreed. Nothing that I've seen from his videos scream abuse to me. Sounds like a guy using old school methods but cares about the dogs and trains them. 

Sounds like he got his animals taken because of basically hoarding. I'm sure he'll get them back. 

People cry and complain about nothing. If you guys ever want some entertainment just look up any hunting video and read the comments.


----------



## VTGirlT

Found this with research..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152333287911849&set=p.10152333287911849&type=1&theater

I think that its dumb that people give this much problem with a guy who's dogs are at least treated like beings. Unlike dogs in puppy mills. Why do they not put that energy towards dogs who have to sleep in their own urine and feces? Have little room to move around and are alive to make puppies? Silly...

Sure, every dog in the world could get a step up in the world. But it doesn't mean they are in a bad place. His dogs are healthy, they look stable in his videos. I agree with Selzer he does have quite the ego, so hopefully this put things into perspective for him- he knows what his dogs really mean to him. But i do think he is good with dogs and that he loves his. 

If you dont have your dog licenced with the state, the ACO can easily take your dog at any point. At least in my state. That is why it is so important to keep your dog up to date on rabies and license.


----------



## Mrs.P

Lol You don't execute a search warrant at 6 am with 10+ officers for a neighborhood nuisance or unvaccinated or unlicensed dogs. lol hope they found what they were looking for


----------



## wolfstraum

My biggest problem with him - other than his oversized ego....is that he let dogs fight - and even encouraged one big male to beat up a youngster....there was video and the poor pup was NOT being protected by him let alone being treated fairly....

I don't have a problem with feeding raw or even keeping multiple dogs...but he sounds like he produces alot of pups and uses these 'training' scenerios to promote himself as a breeder without having really health tested or in any way has he proved the dogs to be breedworthy quality

Just another guy making a living breeding dogs with an ego and a gimmick

Lee


----------



## lalachka

Mrs.P said:


> Lol You don't execute a search warrant at 6 am with 10+ officers for a neighborhood nuisance or unvaccinated or unlicensed dogs. lol hope they found what they were looking for


what are they looking for? you've been hinting for a while, say it already. 

and yeah I forgot about the fights he set up. if this is what he videos and posts what does he do that doesn't get video'd and posted?


----------



## Muskeg

I'm thinking that maybe what they were looking for has nothing to do with dogs.


----------



## VTGirlT

wolfstraum said:


> *My biggest problem with him - other than his oversized ego....is that he let dogs fight - and even encouraged one big male to beat up a youngster....there was video and the poor pup was NOT being protected by him let alone being treated fairly....*
> 
> I don't have a problem with feeding raw or even keeping multiple dogs...but he sounds like he produces alot of pups and uses these 'training' scenerios to promote himself as a breeder without having really health tested or in any way has he proved the dogs to be breedworthy quality
> 
> Just another guy making a living breeding dogs with an ego and a gimmick
> 
> Lee


I didn't know he did this.. Do you have a video link somewhere of this? :S How could and would he justify that for any training scenario?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I' think the video was removed, he said the older dog needed to teach the younger dog it's place..Alot of his video's were quite disturbing.

He admits he does not vaccinate, he does not health test his breeding dogs, he thinks DM and HD are the same thing..Sad for these dogs


----------



## Mrs.P

lalachka said:


> say it already.
> 
> ?



Sorry but I really can't.


----------



## onyx'girl

He was actively posting on a fb page that I need to remove from my 'likes'. He posted a video of his dogs eating a whole lamb, go ahead and feed raw but I don't need to see them scarfing on it as it scrolls down my wall. All I could think of is the irony, as his followers remind me of sheep. lol


----------



## selzer

Whether I like his training or decisions to breed or not is irrelevant. It is not against any law to breed your dogs and there is no law that says what screenings or titles they should have. You can lawfully breed dogs without papers, breed back to back, breed dogs with faults, and genetic issues. Animal control and the police cannot get involved with anything like that.

But allowing a dog to suffer an attack from another dog could be considered cruelty. And, having too many dogs for your residential area, especially if you landlord is one of the people complaining, that might make AC do a raid of sorts, and if there is an implication of dog-fighting, the police and AC will raid the place I think.

27 dogs is misleading. He has 9 adults and 18 puppies. 18 puppies can certainly be 2 or 3 litters. We might think that is too much at once, but bitches bring each other in, and sometimes you breed more than one hoping one takes. Be that as it may. People who have one dog or two dogs, believe you can't possibly properly care for 5 or 6 or 9 or 10 or more. 

People with 1 or 2 kids feel the same way about people with 6 or 8 or 12 or 19. The thing is, some people can, and some people can't. I was thinking this just this morning reflecting on my week and a half with the girls, and thinking my sister should have more. And then slapping myself and saying, two is great, I am not sure how I would manage 4 at my place for a week and a half.

But if there were, than I would. And my sister would be a great mom to four or more. And through the years of participating in their lives, I would be able to do with four of them, what I currently do with two. Kids are a LOT harder than dogs. 9 dogs is what this guy has. 9 dogs is not that hard to provide for properly. 27 sounds like, ew! a hoarder. But again, that can be two litters and 9 adults. 

The guy does not sound like a swarming puppy mill. But he is in violation of whatever housing he is in. I mean, folks, use some common sense. If you are allowed six dogs in your neighborhood, don't walk eight at a time. GSDs look enough alike that you can easily let 3 to 5 out together, and no one would never know you had 8 or 9. 

Puppies should be considered temporary, at least to a point, otherwise, one would have to keep one bitch and start culling puppies after the fifth live birth. 

If your area has zoning laws and the neighbors are complaining than your place can certainly be raided.

Not vaccinating (what is not required by law), feeding raw food, not giving preventives, etc. All that is not something animal control has any business bothering with, nor the police. 

I wonder what their reasons for removing dogs actually was.


----------



## onyx'girl

maybe the neighbors complained about the smell. that many dogs pooping, where does one put it all when living in the city?


----------



## katdog5911

His dogs were not taken away. 
I have met him and seen his dogs and house. I am certainly no expert but his dogs live better than a lot of humans. It is obvious that he loves his "pack" and all GSDs. 
My guess is that some of his neighbors may not care for the addition of goats and chickens on top of a bunch of GSDs. Although I met some neighbors too and they seemed to like him. 
He is a lot more soft spoken and humble in person than what he appears like on FB. But he is young and young people do outlandish things sometimes. The main thing is that he truly seems to care about GSDs and their well being.


----------



## katdog5911

onyx'girl said:


> maybe the neighbors complained about the smell. that many dogs pooping, where does one put it all when living in the city?


No poop smell. No dog smell. No dog hair. I only have 2 dogs and his property smells and looks better than mine. I wouldn't call where he lives the city by a long shot. Lots of parks and places for dogs. To me it was more suburban.


----------



## onyx'girl

integrity and ethics are scarce with this guy. 
example: moving to the perfect place by Augusto Deoliveira - GoFundMe


----------



## Mrs.P

onyx'girl said:


> integrity and ethics are scarce with this guy.
> example: moving to the perfect place by Augusto Deoliveira - GoFundMe



Good lord! But the comments are great.


----------



## lalachka

onyx'girl said:


> integrity and ethics are scarce with this guy.
> example: moving to the perfect place by Augusto Deoliveira - GoFundMe


nice. especially nice is the promise to open a rescue. this guy is not simple


----------



## Gib_laut

I have yet to read one thing on this thread that makes me think this guy is a monster. Sounds like any other back yard breeder. 

If the vet checked those dogs and say they are not abused then I guess he doesn't let them fight as much as you guys think? The guy probably made that video to prove whatever point he was trying to prove. 

Btw there are a lot of people who feed raw and don't believe in vaccinations (other than what's required). Monsters!


----------



## lalachka

no one is saying he's s monster. just an ego maniac thst uses his dogs to show how amazing he is. 

supposedly there's more to the story per mrs p. but letting dogs fight to show yourself off breaking up a fight is pathetic. I think one of the dogs had pups in one of the fight videos so it was mean to let another dog near her and stress her like that . its not always just about the extent of the injuries. and all of it is unnecessary. he just wants to show off. 
also, his dogs are shocked into submission. 

but yeah, not a monster. just a run of the mill byb and an ego maniac. there are def worse dog owners and breeders out there.


----------



## katdog5911

No one is obligated to donate money. There are all sorts of gofundme's set up for all sorts of reasons. I hope he does get a place where he can live in peace and do rescues along with whatever else he wants to do. Time will tell how it all goes down.

Why be negative on someone who is trying to help GSDs? Perhaps not the way anyone else would but still a positive portrayal of the breed. When I visited the Cape earlier this year I was amazed at how many people stopped to chat with him and learn more about GSDs. I think that no matter how he goes about it, his dogs are wonderful ambassadors for the breed and have changed more than one mind about this breed being only vicious or aggressive.


----------



## Gib_laut

A lot of pet people would also think choking a dog off a ball/sleeve in Schutzhund (for sport) is also mean and unnecessary


----------



## katdog5911

Wow. What a bunch of haters. Casting judgement on someone you haven't met or seen. Going by FB posts of all things. If people judged me by my FB page who knows what they would think! Seriously, lighten up and be glad he wants to help GSDs.


----------



## katdog5911

lalachka said:


> no one is saying he's s monster. just an ego maniac thst uses his dogs to show how amazing he is.
> 
> supposedly there's more to the story per mrs p. but letting dogs fight to show yourself off breaking up a fight is pathetic. I think one of the dogs had pups in one of the fight videos so it was mean to let another dog near her and stress her like that . its not always just about the extent of the injuries. and all of it is unnecessary. he just wants to show off.
> also, his dogs are shocked into submission.
> 
> but yeah, not a monster. just a run of the mill byb and an ego maniac. there are def worse dog owners and breeders out there.


Wrong info. His dogs are not shocked into submission. And I am sure many of us make mistakes with our dogs at times. I think he is truly proud of his dogs and likes to show them off. What a monster! I may not agree with all his methods but in the end his dogs are loved and cared for. Where do you get some of this info?


----------



## Mrs.P

katdog5911 said:


> someone you haven't met or seen.



And how do you know pot?


----------



## llombardo

If this is an ongoing case and he has been going to court and he lost the court case animal control can come on and take the animals. I can see this happening if he refused to give them up on his own per a court order. All it takes is one complaint and for them to find out he is breaking the law, even if it is just as simple as zoning or maybe not giving the vaccinations required by law. In the article I read, the dogs and house are well taken care of.


----------



## katdog5911

Mrs.P said:


> And how do you know pot?


Pot? Not sure what that means.

But if you mean how do I know about Augusto....I spent time in the Cape and visited with him while I was there. I had seen some of his videos and was curious about him. Spent time getting to know him and his dogs. Also know someone who has one of his pups. There was NOTHING egotistical about him at all. All I saw was a young man who loves the breed and his dogs.


----------



## Mrs.P

katdog5911 said:


> Pot? Not sure what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you mean how do I know about Augusto....I spent time in the Cape and visited with him while I was there. I had seen some of his videos and was curious about him. Spent time getting to know him and his dogs. Also know someone who has one of his pups. There was NOTHING egotistical about him at all. All I saw was a young man who loves the breed and his dogs.



You are making the assumption that some of us have never met or saw him and drawing conclusions solely upon FB posts.


----------



## Moriah

https://www.facebook.com/GriffinShepherdKennels

posted a while ago


----------



## katdog5911

Mrs.P said:


> You are making the assumption that some of us have never met or saw him and drawing conclusions solely upon FB posts.


Yes. You are right. I have made that assumption But no one has said they met him or his dogs and under what circumstances. I am going by what I have seen with my own eyes and other peoples eyes that also met him. I am not a breeder or trainer so I have nothing to gain or lose by liking or disliking him. I am just an owner that has personally observed the positive impression he and his dogs make when it comes to how a GSD is perceived. That's all.


----------



## onyx'girl

Gib_laut said:


> .
> 
> Btw there are a lot of people who feed raw and don't believe in vaccinations (other than what's required). Monsters!


yea, but we don't solicit funds to support ourselves. gofundme is being exploited with his request, they should be held accountable. Those that feed raw seldom show our dogs eating their food for the shock value. He's a wannabe celebrity, goes from page to page and invades with photo's and video's. Less is more.


----------



## onyx'girl

https://www.facebook.com/TheTruthAboutGrffinShepherds


----------



## Gib_laut

Mrs.P said:


> Lol You don't execute a search warrant at 6 am with 10+ officers for a neighborhood nuisance or unvaccinated or unlicensed dogs. lol hope they found what they were looking for


According to his Facebook I guess you do execute a search warrant for neighborhood nuisance. Lol

Can you stop pretending like you know some big secret now?


----------



## katdog5911

onyx'girl said:


> yea, but we don't solicit funds to support ourselves. Or show our dogs eating their food for the shock value. He's a wannabe celebrity, goes from page to page and invades with photo's and video's. Less is more.


Personally I didn't care for the dogs eating the carcasses or some other videos. I chalk up a lot of his crazy stuff to youth and culture differences. My parents lived in Europe and their town slaughtered and butchered pigs in the town square. No one thought anything of it. I don't see that happening here, thankfully. 

I really just don't get why some people seem to dislike him so much.


----------



## onyx'girl

um, the gofundme page alone is enough to dislike him. Why should an able bodied man ask for financial help? And then use a rescue as the excuse, give me a break. Like I posted before, gofundme should be held accountable for some of these 'donations' Scammer.


----------



## Gib_laut

onyx'girl said:


> yea, but we don't solicit funds to support ourselves. gofundme is being exploited with his request, they should be held accountable. Those that feed raw seldom show our dogs eating their food for the shock value. He's a wannabe celebrity, goes from page to page and invades with photo's and video's. Less is more.


And? So he's a show off. Is that breaking the law? 

You also have to be kidding about the gofundme thing. Held accountable? Is he scamming anyone? He's asking for donations. The key word there is ASKING. 

It would be pretty interesting if he actually got 10 grand though.


----------



## Mrs.P

Gib_laut said:


> According to his Facebook I guess you do execute a search warrant for neighborhood nuisance. Lol
> 
> Can you stop pretending like you know some big secret now?



You really think that is the real reason? To show up with 10 + officers lol I am mistaken! I thought you were smarter than that


----------



## llombardo

onyx'girl said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TheTruthAboutGrffinShepherds


Stuff like this isn't cool IMO. Is this someone with a vendetta against him? Why so much interest? Pages like this can be created by anyone and now it becomes he said she said. The person or group that started this page is mostly likely the party that made the complaints. The question is why? This is coming from a person(me) that isn't choosing sides, but being honest about what I see reading this page.


----------



## Gib_laut

Mrs.P said:


> You really think that is the real reason? To show up with 10 + officers lol I am mistaken! I thought you were smarter than that


Can't be too big of a reason if those 10 officers left with nothing but a bunch of dogs of babysit


----------



## Mrs.P

Gib_laut said:


> Can't be too big of a reason if those 10 officers left with nothing but a bunch of dogs of babysit



They didn't take the dogs


----------



## llombardo

Mrs.P said:


> You really think that is the real reason? To show up with 10 + officers lol I am mistaken! I thought you were smarter than that


Why don't you enlighten us then?


----------



## llombardo

Mrs.P said:


> They didn't take the dogs


Well they didn't take the dogs or him, so is it just a form of harassment?


----------



## Mrs.P

llombardo said:


> Why don't you enlighten us then?



As I said before I cannot say right now.


----------



## katdog5911

Mrs.P said:


> You really think that is the real reason? To show up with 10 + officers lol I am mistaken! I thought you were smarter than that


I know in my town when there is something going on, however small, pretty much the whole police force is there....lol. It's not the big city where there is a lot of crime going on. They probably have nothing much else to do. And unfortunately people misread a lot of things they see or hear. How many times have I heard myself, because I feed raw, that my dog will be vicious and a danger to society. So unless someone really knows the facts about the situation, all you are doing is spreading rumors and insinuations. And I would be curious as to why.
I guess so many people have gofundme pages for so many things that it doesn't really phase me. No one has to donate. Heck, I might set up a gofundme page one day.


----------



## Mrs.P

katdog5911;5896730 said:


> So unless someone really knows the facts about the situation, all you are doing is spreading rumors and insinuations. And I would be curious as to why..



I grew up there and you're right it is a smallish town. and I have not stated a single 'rumor'.


----------



## selzer

I've seen worse things people beg money for. 

I don't know this guy, nor his dogs. I saw some of the vids, and I wasn't impressed. But if we go around seizing every dog that isn't being trained to our standards, with our methods than our shelter problem will be off the charts. If he saw Moof in class tonight, he would probably not have been impressed either. 

If people will give him money just for the asking, then more power to him. Yes, it will make people judge his character, but people have judged him prior to begging for money, and they will judge him again, many times over. 

I would not donate to such a thing because if someone is keeping 9 dogs where he is allowed six, and has a bunch of puppies too, and goats and chickens, than what might he do with 100 acres? There is still only one of him. More land is not necessarily going to give him more time to train his lot while providing for them, and his other critters. It can easily get out of hand. Sometimes needing to raise the funds yourself, keeps the numbers down. Like not letting your kid get a motorcycle until they move out -- once they move out, they won't have the money to buy a motorcycle -- probably got me through young adulthood intact.


----------



## katdog5911

Mrs.P said:


> I grew up there and I have not stated a single 'rumor'.


But you are making insinuations that there is more than meets the eye. And perhaps there is. But others that live there seem to be very happy with him and his dogs. I don't know how he was or what he did while you were growing up there. Maybe horrible things....I don't know. But again, what I see now is what I stated earlier. People change. Situations change. I am not the same person I was when I was younger. Obviously he has made some enemies that are out to destroy him. I certainly don't know their motivations and if they are valid or not. But any person running a business probably has others that would like to put them out of business. Capitalism at its finest.
All I know is that his current dogs and current situation looked above board to me. And that I enjoyed his company. Who knows.....maybe I was scammed by him somehow?


----------



## onyx'girl

whatever happened to working for a living? Why solicit funds when able bodied? I fail to understand the mindset. If your body can move, your hands can move...work. Don't beg others to pay your way.


----------



## Mrs.P

katdog5911 said:


> But you are making insinuations that there is more than meets the eye. And perhaps there is. But others that live there seem to be very happy with him and his dogs. I don't know how he was or what he did while you were growing up there. Maybe horrible things....I don't know. But again, what I see now is what I stated earlier. People change. Situations change. I am not the same person I was when I was younger. Obviously he has made some enemies that are out to destroy him. I certainly don't know their motivations and if they are valid or not. But any person running a business probably has others that would like to put them out of business. Capitalism at its finest.
> 
> All I know is that his current dogs and current situation looked above board to me. And that I enjoyed his company. Who knows.....maybe I was scammed by him somehow?



Yes I read what you posted the first time and second time about your experience with him. 

The authorities are handling it.


----------



## llombardo

onyx'girl said:


> whatever happened to working for a living? Why solicit funds when able bodied? I fail to understand the mindset. If your body can move, your hands can move...work. Don't beg others to pay your way.


He can do whatever he wants, if people choose to donate then that is on them. If I was on the outside looking in for the first time I would think he is trying to go somewhere that will accommodate his dogs and keep them safe the fastest way possible. Is it right? Probably not, but he is giving it a shot. If he sells his 18 puppies he could make his own goal.


----------



## llombardo

Mrs.P said:


> Yes I read what you posted the first time and second time about your experience with him.


Ok, you can't say what you know but what is your past experience with him?


----------



## onyx'girl

llombardo said:


> He can do whatever he wants, if people choose to donate then that is on them. If I was on the outside looking in for the first time I would think he is trying to go somewhere that will accommodate his dogs and keep them safe the fastest way possible. Is it right? Probably not, but he is giving it a shot. If he sells his 18 puppies he could make his own goal.


 integrity is no longer a character trait that people seem to uphold.


----------



## katdog5911

Well, I am done with this topic for now. Perhaps me and some of my friends had totally misread Augusto when we met him. And perhaps there is something nefarious going on in the house. Or perhaps things are just getting out of control for no good reason. Perhaps there is a conspiracy to run him out of town. Perhaps he has a shady background. Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps. My wish is that his pack stays safe and finds a place to live in peace. How he gets the funds is of no concern to me. Bottom line-hope the dogs are ok. Hope he does set up a rescue place so more GSDs can find homes. 
Time will tell.


----------



## selzer

onyx'girl said:


> integrity is no longer a character trait that people seem to uphold.


Ten years ago, I would agree with you. But life happens. I would swallow my pride and beg if it meant putting food into my dogs, or paying for a medical procedure that I can't afford. Some think pride is a sin too. 

There are those that give and give and give, but will never accept anything from anyone. My dad once told me that they are truly selfish. Sometimes being on the receiving end is truly humbling, sometime it is what we need to truly understand and empathize with others.


----------



## Mrs.P

llombardo said:


> Ok, you can't say what you know but what is your past experience with him?



Sent PM


----------



## selzer

If they removed young puppies from his environment and put them in a shelter and then gave them back, they probably exposed them and his older unvaccinated dogs to diseases. I hope that actually did not happen.


----------



## onyx'girl




----------



## selzer

Not talking about keeping up with the Jones's.

In a perfect world, no one would need anything, and no one would have the opportunity to show generosity or compassion. To always be on the giving end is not allowing others to be on the giving end. And as it is written, "It is more blessed to give, than to receive."


----------



## katdog5911

selzer said:


> If they removed young puppies from his environment and put them in a shelter and then gave them back, they probably exposed them and his older unvaccinated dogs to diseases. I hope that actually did not happen.


*It is my understanding that this did not happen.*


"Ten years ago, I would agree with you. But life happens. I would swallow my pride and beg if it meant putting food into my dogs, or paying for a medical procedure that I can't afford. Some think pride is a sin too. 

There are those that give and give and give, but will never accept anything from anyone. My dad once told me that they are truly selfish. Sometimes being on the receiving end is truly humbling, sometime it is what we need to truly understand and empathize with others."

*Couldn't agree more with this. Times have changed and so have methods.*


----------



## Pax8

katdog5911 said:


> *It is my understanding that this did not happen.*
> 
> 
> "Ten years ago, I would agree with you. But life happens. I would swallow my pride and beg if it meant putting food into my dogs, or paying for a medical procedure that I can't afford. Some think pride is a sin too.
> 
> There are those that give and give and give, but will never accept anything from anyone. My dad once told me that they are truly selfish. Sometimes being on the receiving end is truly humbling, sometime it is what we need to truly understand and empathize with others."
> 
> *Couldn't agree more with this. Times have changed and so have methods.*


I could understand asking for help if someone was unfairly targeted, or they were dealing with a major sickness or natural disaster - something they can control. But it seems to be in his community guidelines that unless he is registered as a kennel, he is not supposed to have more than six adult dogs. He is also apparently not even zoned to be a kennel? Eh, even without the zoning issues, it seems clear he is not supposed to have that number of dogs. And he was the one who gathered those dogs. No one forced him to keep 8-12 shepherds. From what I see, he put himself in this situation with the community at least by issue of the number of dogs he is keeping. I don't have much sympathy for people who knowingly dig themselves a hole and then whine for others to pull them out of it.


----------



## llombardo

Pax8 said:


> I could understand asking for help if someone was unfairly targeted, or they were dealing with a major sickness or natural disaster - something they can control. But it seems to be in his community guidelines that unless he is registered as a kennel, he is not supposed to have more than six adult dogs. He is also apparently not even zoned to be a kennel? Eh, even without the zoning issues, it seems clear he is not supposed to have that number of dogs. And he was the one who gathered those dogs. No one forced him to keep 8-12 shepherds. From what I see, he put himself in this situation with the community at least by issue of the number of dogs he is keeping. I don't have much sympathy for people who knowingly dig themselves a hole and then whine for others to pull them out of it.


I personally lived for years in a community that I was over my limit with pets. All of mine were very well taken care of and if I was ever caught breaking the law(which I think is stupid if a person takes care of the pets) I would have begged, pleaded and would have done everything possible to keep them. Yes I gathered them, but they would have been killed on the street or put to sleep, u couldn't live with that, so I took my chances.


----------



## sparra

Mrs.P said:


> And how do you know pot?


So you call other people out to reveal "how they know pot" yet won't reveal anything yourself.....

Just sounds like a bit of a witch hunt to me.


----------



## Mrs.P

sparra said:


> So you call other people out to reveal "how they know pot" yet won't reveal anything yourself.....
> 
> 
> 
> Just sounds like a bit of a witch hunt to me.



Perhaps you should look at the context of that quote. 

And here is a prior thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=377249


----------



## lalachka

katdog5911 said:


> Wrong info. His dogs are not shocked into submission. And I am sure many of us make mistakes with our dogs at times. I think he is truly proud of his dogs and likes to show them off. What a monster! I may not agree with all his methods but in the end his dogs are loved and cared for. Where do you get some of this info?


I should've said 'they look like they're shocked into submission'
I got it from the video I saw here. the dogs looked like they were scared to make a move and get out of position. 

the way I understood the fight videos, it wasn't about making a mistake. 
I thought he set up those fights just so he can record them and show off breaking thrm up

but I really don't care about him or what he does. and don't know about him apart from the two videos. there are worse owners and breeders out there. just commenting on videos I saw.


----------



## Pax8

llombardo said:


> I personally lived for years in a community that I was over my limit with pets. All of mine were very well taken care of and if I was ever caught breaking the law(which I think is stupid if a person takes care of the pets) I would have begged, pleaded and would have done everything possible to keep them. Yes I gathered them, but they would have been killed on the street or put to sleep, u couldn't live with that, so I took my chances.


It sounds like you kept your situation under control enough that you could get by with a don't ask, don't tell as far as breaking your community's laws. I'm not saying I agree with it, but it sounds like you were respectful of your community at least. He probably could have gotten away with having more shepherds than was allowed if he wasn't constantly showing off how many dogs he had, all his group walks, etc. That coupled with the complaints from the community is just irresponsible at that point. Your situations are not the same. You rescued dogs because they would likely have died otherwise, and you did go over your community dog limit, but apparently had the control and discretion that it did not cause problems for your neighbors. He bought these dogs to start a breeding program, took in more than was allowed under his community laws, then flaunted all the dogs he had. He dug his hole.


----------



## Gib_laut

sparra said:


> So you call other people out to reveal "how they know pot" yet won't reveal anything yourself.....
> 
> Just sounds like a bit of a witch hunt to me.


Actually sounds like a jealous crazy ex girlfriend


----------



## Mrs.P

Gib_laut said:


> Actually sounds like a jealous crazy ex girlfriend



Actually he doesn't play on that side of the fence -nothing against it! just saying you are way off on that one lol


----------



## Gib_laut

And based on all my responses defending him, I sound like his mom lol


----------



## Mrs.P

Gib_laut said:


> And based on all my responses defending him, I sound like his mom lol


Perhaps a love interest?! :wild:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I don't know specifics on his warrant, purchasing a place for the dogs, but after reading the gofundme, I was under the impression he wanted to move quite some time ago, but it says he is in the process of buying the home he is IN can't stop that process or he'll lose his down payment.

Seems to me, if he was going to move, and was having so many issues with the place he's at, why start the purchase process?

I would also think with all his training/traveling to train/selling puppies, he should have enough money of his own to purchase the property he is looking at...

I donate to certain things, but wouldn't even think of donating to this guy, you want a zillion dogs, get a job and pay for it yourself.


----------



## LaRen616

JakodaCD OA said:


> I donate to certain things, but wouldn't even think of donating to this guy, *you want a zillion dogs, get a job and pay for it yourself.*


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lalachka

katdog5911 said:


> Wow. What a bunch of haters. Casting judgement on someone you haven't met or seen. Going by FB posts of all things. If people judged me by my FB page who knows what they would think! Seriously, lighten up and be glad he wants to help GSDs.


as I said, I don't care for him one way or the other. but how is he helping GSDs? 
he's def not helping those gsds living with him. you mean by spreading a positive image? maybe. I can see how people that know nothing about how dogs should behave be in awe of 6 dogs clinging to his leg off leash


----------



## d4lilbitz

JakodaCD OA said:


> I donate to certain things, but wouldn't even think of donating to this guy, you want a zillion dogs, get a job and pay for it yourself.


 
Couldn't have said it better!!!!!!


----------



## nurseba55

No. His Facebook page is still there. If you read some of the comments of the locals you would see that many people have been harassed by Animal Control in Barnstable. 
What I don't understand is why the comment "the look scared into submission"?
Then I guess Cesar Milan could be grouped in the same way?
Granted, He is young and has a lot to learn, but he is being harassed by this township. Bottom line, they do not want him there!


----------



## Betty

I don't think he is being harassed if he is not in compliance with zoning regulations.


----------



## LoveEcho

It's not harassment, they have to check it out when calls are made. People called after he fed his dogs a horse, people called after he let his dogs shred livestock and posted videos on facebook (whether or not it's ethical or right or whatever is another matter, but those are the sort of things AC has to check out... making sure he's not being cruel to livestock). People called after he was called out on facebook for buying small pets on cragislist and feeding them to his dogs... whether or not any of it was actually true is another matter, but that's why they were called. AC responses for the most part haven't been about how he treats his dogs but rather how he treats the animals he's feeding to his dogs. All of that stuff arose from things HE posted on the internet, then deleted after people flipped out (and presumably called AC).

And yeah, zoning regulations. They really do care about stuff like that, especially in an area that's not exactly rural. 

I will say, I'm surprised with the number of puppies he's pumping out (with no money going into health testing), that he doesn't have the money to pay for the move himself.

Evil guy, probably not. Obnoxious BYB/borderline puppy mill who doesn't actually know anything about the breed (sorry, but if you tell everyone you think DM and HD are the same thing and that they are not genetic, you need to do some research), sure. The gofundme is just good for laughs. The photos of him shirtless with a prong collar on are great entertainment :shrug: If people want to blindly follow him, good for them.


----------



## ken k

the kid is proud of himself, I wouldn't call it "ego", "the dogs look scared, cowed", actually, no they dont, "dogs do not look happy" LOL, really?, they are on a walk, they are supposed to be focused on him, they know hes in charge, people on this board, feed raw, use shock collars, don't vaccinate, only whats required by law, this kid has a talent, I have seen his videos, off leash walking, they are focused on him, his dogs get more exercising and training than most people do with one dog,

these dogs are better taken care of than some children are in this country, as far as him asking for donations, so what, there are people all over the country asking for money for various BS things, if I was a donating person, I`d send him $10, if you donate to him at least you see where your money is going, he doesn't live in a mansion, or take a 6 figure salary to manage donations, or driving an Escalade 

i think he does a lot for the image of the GSD, hes maybe being hassled by by animal control, and the city because of complaints like, "those dog dont look happy" and "I think they are being abused"

as far as 10 cops showing up at 6am, they have to justify their pay check


----------



## katdog5911

This topic is still ongoing....hahaha.

Maybe I am looking through rose colored glasses, but starting a new business is never easy and overextending oneself financially is always possible. I think he is a young guy trying to live the American Dream and perhaps has not always done it in an appropriate manner. I know he has offended some people with his videos and ways of doing things....so what. A lot of successful people have done no less. 
And as to bringing up that "Actually he doesn't play on that side of the fence" is completely irrelevant to this situation. Just sounds like someone trying to add just one more negative thing in... 

I saw no evidence of his dogs being "scared into submission". Not even once. His dogs know their place when walking and yes they cling to him....although it is not a city, there is traffic and some busy streets. Perhaps you have not seen how free they are when in an open area where it is safe for them to run free. And what an amazing recall they have. I see some show dogs that cling to their owner just as close and never take their eyes off of them...and walk into a wall. His dogs are very relaxed, friendly and not robotic at all. They seem like normal dogs who are extremely well loved. 
Of course he is "helping" the dogs that live with him. Just as every owner "helps" their dog. He feeds, grooms, plays etc with them. Not everyone may agree with some of his care, but they are happy and healthy and not fearful at all. 
So he toots his own horn. Not my style but so what if he does. Does that make him a bad dog owner,trainer,breeder?
He makes the GSD image better by showing people that his dogs are approachable and friendly. And well trained. A lot of people see me and my girl and cross the street because they are afraid of the mean scary "police dog". So if a person walking a group of GSDs can cause people to not cross the street due to fear, have people actually find the courage to pet these dogs and walk away with a different impression than they first had....well...yes...he is making a difference in perception of GSDs.
He may do things differently than some....but that is what makes the world go round. 
If asking for donations is offensive to some...don't donate. 
I don't think all the town regulations were familiar to him at first. Here I am just speculating...don't know for sure. He was very young when he started and may have been ignorant of the town zoning or procedures. Not an excuse of course, but it is a big difference from purposely setting out to deceive the town. And then his business started growing...and now it is blowing up. The town may have overlooked a few dogs over the limit, but can no longer. And neighbors may not like goats and chickens living there. 
He wants to move elsewhere but is tied up with his current house and anyway, it is not easy to just up and move with so many animals. I suppose he would like to be able to stay where he is...but seems he has to move on. So, why not wish him well. Or just stop with all the negativity and remarks.


----------



## Mrs.P

katdog5911 said:


> And as to bringing up that "Actually he doesn't play on that side of the fence" is completely irrelevant to this situation. Just sounds like someone trying to add just one more negative thing in...
> 
> 
> 
> .



Did you read where I said there is nothing wrong with that? Or are you still being selective ?


----------



## LoveEcho

katdog5911 said:


> So he toots his own horn. Not my style but so what if he does. Does that make him a bad dog owner,trainer,breeder?
> He makes the GSD image better by showing people that his dogs are approachable and friendly. And well trained. A lot of people see me and my girl and cross the street because they are afraid of the mean scary "police dog". So if a person walking a group of GSDs can cause people to not cross the street due to fear, have people actually find the courage to pet these dogs and walk away with a different impression than they first had....well...yes...he is making a difference in perception of GSDs.


Bad dog owner or trainer, who knows... the videos he posts of his dogs attacking each other are pretty shady. Bad breeder, definitely. There's no getting around that one. None of his dogs are health tested in any way, several have had major issues, and he thinks HD and DM are the same thing (and that they're not genetic, which is why he doesn't test). He spreads a lot of false information in that regard, which is the only thing that really ticks me off about him. But all of that is neither here nor there in terms of whether he should lose his dogs, which it doesn't sound like he did.



As for the ten cops thing, I lived in Hyannis, and trust me- they have better things to do than bring ten cops for a "too many dogs" or zoning complaint. I'm sure it was for something else, and whether or not it's legit none of us know.


----------



## Jax08

I jumped on the last bandwagon on dogs confiscated from a breeder. Only to find out there was a whole lot of information (in writing) to prove the breeder is a lying piece of crap and the dogs were rightfully seized.

So I think I'll withhold judgement on this case until all the facts are out, not just the breeder fan club screaming.


----------



## Blanketback

I don't know anything about this guy or his dogs, other than seeing a video once. But I'll tell you that if the article linked is accurate, and he cleared wetlands, he'd be in a world of trouble here. We're not even allowed to pave our driveways, let alone clear marshland. Big doo doo! It sounds like he should have chosen a different property altogether for him and his dogs.


----------



## LoveEcho

Blanketback said:


> I don't know anything about this guy or his dogs, other than seeing a video once. But I'll tell you that if the article linked is accurate, and he cleared wetlands, he'd be in a world of trouble here. We're not even allowed to pave our driveways, let alone clear marshland. Big doo doo! It sounds like he should have chosen a different property altogether for him and his dogs.


On Cape, they are CRAZY about the wetlands stuff. It's a BIG BIG BIG deal there.


----------



## Betty

Same here in Florida.................................


----------



## katdog5911

Mrs.P said:


> Did you read where I said there is nothing wrong with that? Or are you still being selective ?


Not being selective. It doesn't really matter that you added that. There was no reason to bring up his preferences at all.


----------



## katdog5911

I am just very disappointed that so many people are so mean spirited about this. And spreading stories without knowing for sure if there is substance behind them. Making assumptions based on some videos instead of meeting and seeing for yourself. I may be completely wrong about Augusto but what I saw in him and his dogs in person, and what people who have his pups say, well, it speaks to his love of the breed.


----------



## onyx'girl

then doesn't it come down to, you don't know what you don't know? When you know better, you do better.


----------



## Mrs.P

katdog5911 said:


> Not being selective. It doesn't really matter that you added that. There was no reason to bring up his preferences at all.



Did you see what that was in response to? I will tell you it was to someone assuming that it could be derived from a crazy ex-girlfriend. And that could not be true. -clearing assumptions you're welcome! it was not mean-spirited hence my disclaimer that there is nothing wrong with that preference.


----------



## lalachka

katdog5911 said:


> I am just very disappointed that so many people are so mean spirited about this. And spreading stories without knowing for sure if there is substance behind them. Making assumptions based on some videos instead of meeting and seeing for yourself. I may be completely wrong about Augusto but what I saw in him and his dogs in person, and what people who have his pups say, well, it speaks to his love of the breed.


these are videos he created himself and posted himself. it isn't someone secretly taping him trying to make him look bad. 
what he chooses to record and post says something about his motives and beliefs. I don't like them. that's all I'm saying. I don't have a grudge for him, don't know anything beyond the two videos. and I didn't like what I saw. 

if I ever do run into him somewhere I might change my opinion.


----------



## ken k

katdog5911 said:


> I am just very disappointed that so many people are so mean spirited about this. And spreading stories without knowing for sure if there is substance behind them. Making assumptions based on some videos instead of meeting and seeing for yourself.


yup, thats the internet


----------



## middleofnowhere

onyx'girl said:


> um, the gofundme page alone is enough to dislike him. Why should an able bodied man ask for financial help? And then use a rescue as the excuse, give me a break. Like I posted before, gofundme should be held accountable for some of these 'donations' Scammer.


Uh why not? Is there some rule about who can ask for money? Asking is not theft. Donations are voluntary. Your good cause may not be my good cause.

From what I've seen here, he is a young man. Now it's been a while but if I remember correctly, young people do some pretty outrageous stuff. This is relatively tame.


----------



## katdog5911

Moriah said:


> I saw no homophobia in Mrs. P's remarks. She was clearing up a misconception. And Mass. is a very liberal, gay friendly state, in general. I'm from the Seattle area--another great gay friendly place.
> 
> Please don't start on me. I'm lesbian and believe me, I know homophobia first hand.....


Not saying the remark was homophobic. But it was just not important to throw that out there. There may be some homophobic people on here and it just throws more negativity on an already negative situation iMHO.

"_these are videos he created himself and posted himself. it isn't someone secretly taping him trying to make him look bad. 
what he chooses to record and post says something about his motives and beliefs. I don't like them. that's all I'm saying. I don't have a grudge for him, don't know anything beyond the two videos. and I didn't like what I saw. 

if I ever do run into him somewhere I might change my opinion."
_
And that is my point....you (as in a general you, not an individual you), see some stuff on FB or the internet and a judgement is made. Of course I understand that is all you have to go on. That is why I felt it was important to speak up about Augusto. He is very different in person and there is a lot more to his story than a few videos. Just wanted to keep people from believing some crazy stuff about him and his dogs. 

Who knows...maybe I am the one who has been duped. But whatever the outcome, I have to thank this young man for being the motivating factor in starting my girl on a raw diet. And for encouraging me with my reactive girl. And for being so very hospitable and welcoming while I was visiting the Cape. And for allowing me to have a blast playing with all his dogs and puppies and cats. And giving my reactive girl a fun time playing with his dogs too. So, for me, he has been nothing but a positive influence. 

So, let's stop some of the rumors and insinuations going on. Let Barnstable AC do whatever they think they need to do. Let Augusto find a safe and happy place for him and his dogs. And then we can all agree to disagree on use of prong collars, training methods, breeding etc. 

Bottom line for me is he isn't forcing anyone to watch his videos, or buy his dogs, or donate money. If the people who have bought his puppies are happy with their purchase....good for him and them. I hope they did some research before buying and were satisfied with what they found. His dogs are well cared for and happy. End of story.


----------



## VTGirlT

JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't know specifics on his warrant, purchasing a place for the dogs, but after reading the gofundme, I was under the impression he wanted to move quite some time ago, but it says he is in the process of buying the home he is IN can't stop that process or he'll lose his down payment.
> 
> Seems to me, if he was going to move, and was having so many issues with the place he's at, why start the purchase process?
> *
> I would also think with all his training/traveling to train/selling puppies, he should have enough money of his own to purchase the property he is looking at...*
> 
> *I donate to certain things, but wouldn't even think of donating to this guy, you want a zillion dogs, get a job and pay for it yourself.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I agree Jakoda, couldn't have said it better..
> 
> I found out about him, through his youtube video with him walking his pack in a shopping mall parking lot, and got all of them to go into the car one by one. Who wouldn't be impressed with the dogs concentrating on him, seeming to respect him. I looked at more videos, was surprised of his age, not because people of his age can't do these things or aren't able to- but having that many shepherds alone would cost a lot of money.. Can you imagine the vet bills, the food bills, the time grooming them? Let alone them having puppies? And then training? That is a lot of work, would take a lot of dedication from a person- i give him that for sure!
> Personally if you going to have that many dogs and breed. You better have some pretty big savings..
> If you are at the stage where you are traveling to train, you must be well on your way for training..
> I made a Gofundme, i actually put money in it myself whenever i have extra in bank, its for Zelda's hips for a surgery. I would LOVE to get another dog.. Zelda would LOVE to have a buddy to play with her- the same type of energy. But i cant even afford her hips to have surgery, let alone to move out on my own 100 acre property. Am i going to be getting another one any time soon? Probably not, not until im securely in a situation and with some savings for it or if its on a e-list..
> 
> By reading some of his posts, knowing some of the things hes done, and watching his videos. I think he loves his dogs (whether the same way i do with my dog-probably not) he does what HE thinks is best for them, but he is very unprofessional and immature in a lot of ways.
> such as this post, "I'm deleting & blocking ANY and ALL negative comments from haters starting NOW. I do not have time for your bull ****. create your own page and post whatever you want there. I know my page is very exciting and you cant resist but its MINE and i'm the Alpha bitch here, so you all got what you wanted, no exception negativity=deleting and blocking lets see how stupid you are."
> And full of himself, but who wouldn't be after all this going good for him?
> 
> But like i said before, there are bigger fish to fry than someone getting his dreams on a platter and acting like a toddler once in a while, and maybe not being the best dog trainer or owner that WE think he could be.
> As Homer Simpson said, "Let the baby have his bottle."


----------



## ken k

dont forget, hes 22 not 42


----------



## lalachka

ken k said:


> dont forget, hes 22 not 42


That's true. I'm backing off. I've done much worse at that age and even after that age.


----------



## Mrs.P

ken k said:


> dont forget, hes 22 not 42



Where is the line drawn then? What age do you excuse and which behaviors/actions?

I am sincerely curious!


----------



## onyx'girl

middleofnowhere said:


> Uh why not? Is there some rule about who can ask for money? Asking is not theft. Donations are voluntary. Your good cause may not be my good cause.
> 
> From what I've seen here, he is a young man. Now it's been a while but if I remember correctly, young people do some pretty outrageous stuff. This is relatively tame.


So we should all condone someone asking for $ to buy himself a piece of land or how about a nice yacht? I never said it was theft, and if you want to support him in buying new home, feel free. 
I'll put my hard earned $ to causes that help those in dire straights, not those trying to find new digs...its not like he is homeless.


----------



## lalachka

Mrs.P said:


> Where is the line drawn then? What age do you excuse and which behaviors/actions?
> 
> I am sincerely curious!


Where's the line for everything else? Which behaviors do you excuse regardless of age?
Everyone has their own lines based on the upbringing, values and beliefs. 

Based on what I know about the guy I don't like him. I don't like ego maniacs and I don't like using dogs to show off your power. But in the grand scheme of things he's not doing anything horrible. 
And besides, he IS 22. I keep forgetting that. I did things much worst than he is doing. I'm sure others have too if they look at themselves critically


----------



## Mrs.P

lalachka said:


> Where's the line for everything else? Which behaviors do you excuse regardless of age?
> Everyone has their own lines based on the upbringing, values and beliefs.
> 
> Based on what I know about the guy I don't like him. I don't like ego maniacs and I don't like using dogs to show off your power. But in the grand scheme of things he's not doing anything horrible.
> And besides, he IS 22. I keep forgetting that. I did things much worst than he is doing. I'm sure others have too if they look at themselves critically



Him and I are the same age and I am thinking I do not know anyone our age that has had their homes raided by the police. That is a pretty significant event. Unless it is incredibly easy to get a judge to sign


----------



## lalachka

Mrs.P said:


> Him and I are the same age and I am thinking I do not know many people our age that have had their homes raided by the police. That is a pretty significant event. Unless it is incredibly easy to get a judge to sign


I can't say because I don't know what it was for. Cops make mistakes, people snitch because they're jealous. Until I know the story I can't say. 

But there are many people in jail at 22. And even at 16. I don't want to broadcast my life story but with what I was doing at 22 I don't have the right to judge him.


----------



## Mrs.P

lalachka said:


> But there are many people in jail at 22. And even at 16.



Those are significant events as well! Just because it is 'normalized' makes it okay ??


----------



## lalachka

Mrs.P said:


> Those are significant events as well! Just because it is 'normalized' doesn't make it okay


So what's your line? What's ok at 22? Whatever you do? I guarantee you that I can find you a person that will condemn you for the things you've done because they haven't done them. Actually, it even might be him condemning you because he hasn't done some things you did that he finds immoral. If you put your life on display the way he did I'm sure there'd be threads about you too. No saints on this earth. 

So yeah, in the grand scheme of things, breeding untested and untitled dogs isn't the end of the world. So is posting those videos. I don't know what else he did, supposedly you do. When I find out I will decide how ok I am with them.


----------



## Mrs.P

lalachka said:


> So what's your line? What's ok at 22? Whatever you do? I guarantee you that I can find you a person that will condemn you for the things you've done because they haven't done them. Actually, it even might be him. If you put your life on display the way he did I'm sure there'd be threads about you too.
> 
> So yeah, in the grand scheme of things, breeding untested and untitled dogs isn't the end of the world. So is posting those videos. I don't know what else he did, supposedly you do. When I find out I will decide how ok I am with them.



I am not talking specifics more abstract and general now was referring to his offenses. I am trying to figure it out I am very curious because there seems to be something about it being okay at 22 but not at 42? So 41 is okay? Or? So perhaps you just 'should' know better by then. Like it's okay at 16 to go to jail but an older age not so much? Ageism is much harder to get over I guess because it does have it's merits -to a degree. Yet it wouldn't be okay for a 42 year old seems contradictory?


----------



## ken k

Mrs.P said:


> Where is the line drawn then? What age do you excuse and which behaviors/actions?
> 
> I am sincerely curious!


maturity comes with age, at least its supposed to, there is no real line, my uncle always said, "some of us are late bloomers, some of us never bloom, and some are blooming idiots

just by reading some of his posts you can tell he is young, also doesn't sound like he has a very good command of the English language, i`m not defending him nor condemning him, just say`n


----------



## ken k

lalachka said:


> That's true. I'm backing off. I've done much worse at that age and even after that age.


I`m 61 the GF keeps asking when will I grow up


----------



## LoveEcho

ken k said:


> maturity comes with age, at least its supposed to, there is no real line, my uncle always said, "some of us are late bloomers, some of us never bloom, and some are blooming idiots
> 
> just by reading some of his posts you can tell he is young, also doesn't sound like he has a very good command of the English language, i`m not defending him nor condemning him, just say`n


I think this makes the masses of sheeple blindly defending him even more confusing... most of these people don't even own dogs....


----------



## lalachka

ken k said:


> I`m 61 the GF keeps asking when will I grow up


Same here. Brainless. 
I still am in shock over some things I do these days. I'm 40


----------



## Muskeg

I do not even like the guy, but he's being singled out for reasons that have little to do with how happy or well cared for his dogs are. It's a personal attack, and I don't want anyone to be accused of poor dog care, or to have their dogs taken away, because someone doesn't like their life choices, their nation of origin, their cocky attitude, or how they look with their shirt off. 

This is a slippery slope. Dog ownership is about whether the dog is exercised, fed, and treated humanely. Not about how much we like the owner.


----------



## VTGirlT

I dont think age necessarily means maturity. I think there is more opportunity of growth for maturity with age, but some people just dont become mature with age. 

I'm 21 and i typically know the difference between right and wrong, and i think i have for a long time. Children, such as 12 year olds, can commit murders, which is a big no no for most cultures. Do you think they knew it was wrong? 
I think all humans have an inherent of right and wrong, which can be somewhat distorted through culture or how they raised up, brain chemistry, etc. But its still there. 
Also plenty of resources for people to not do idiotic things nowadays. And yet, i still do dumb things, so im not perfect- no one is.


----------



## ken k

lalachka said:


> Same here. Brainless.
> I still am in shock over some things I do these days. I'm 40


next time you go to a drive thru, make sure you tell them, you want it go


----------



## selzer

When I was 22, I thought a lot different about stuff than I did when I was 42. And, some people have a whole different set of circumstances that bring them to 22 than others. Someone that is thrown out of their home and made to fend for themselves at 17 is going to have different viewpoints than someone who started college at 16, and they are going to have a different value system than people that are handed everything, and finishes high school at 20. And they will have be different then people who never finished high school, because their parents signed them out of school on their earliest birthday and sent them to work. 

The thing is, most people at 22 simply cannot bring down the salary that people can in their 40s. A young man that at 22 can put a down payment on a house says something about them. Most 22 year olds are either at home living with their parents, flopped in with a girl friend, finishing college, or struggling to make ends meet, renting, and maybe working a couple of jobs.

But to think that at 17 years, 364 days, we are all incapable of being responsible about anything, but at 18 years, we ought to have our act 100% together, well it is kind of ridiculous, isn't it? 

We all have our own stories that make us who we are. If we are able to command a higher salary at 22 years, than our neighbor, should we really turn down our noses at them and say, "get a real job?" I think there does come a point in our lives when we can no longer blame our circumstances on how we were raised, but I think that how we are raised does stick with us a whole lot longer than 22 years.


----------



## Dainerra

part of the problem is, despite knowing for 2 years that he needed a kennel license, he made a public display of having a number of dogs that is excessively over the limit.
Then he bought livestock on a small suburban lot.
He lied and told authorities that any dogs above the limit slept elsewhere. Then posted videos of his home showing that the dogs were always there.
He says that AC and the town have been harassing him for over 2 years. He says that they have been stepping up that harassment. But, he just went out and bought a new set of breeding animals - he plans to start breeding working lines.

His "rescue" dogs? All purchased from breeders and then resold for more than he paid for them. Or they are dogs that he is "helping" another breeder place. For full value, of course. 
All of these are things that he has shared himself that he is doing.


----------



## LoveEcho

Dainerra said:


> part of the problem is, despite knowing for 2 years that he needed a kennel license, he made a public display of having a number of dogs that is excessively over the limit.
> Then he bought livestock on a small suburban lot.
> He lied and told authorities that any dogs above the limit slept elsewhere. Then posted videos of his home showing that the dogs were always there.
> He says that AC and the town have been harassing him for over 2 years. He says that they have been stepping up that harassment. But, he just went out and bought a new set of breeding animals - he plans to start breeding working lines.
> 
> His "rescue" dogs? All purchased from breeders and then resold for more than he paid for them. Or they are dogs that he is "helping" another breeder place. For full value, of course.
> All of these are things that he has shared himself that he is doing.


And, again, most of the AC calls were made to check on the welfare of the animals he was feeding his dogs, based on videos HE posted on the internet....


----------



## Dainerra

I never said that he was being harassed. I was meaning that he is claiming that it's harassment. But if you claim that people are harassing you and you KNOW that you are breaking the law, why would you flaunt it?
If you think they are harassing you because you are over the limit of dogs, why would you go out and get even more dogs? Not to mention keep breeding litter after litter.

He claims that he is the victim but does a lot of backtracking on his statements.


----------



## Dainerra

there is also the fact that this isn't his first request for donations

He posted one seeking help with expenses on a HW+ dog Heartworm. Lyme and Hernia = Sadie
then in the dog was never mentioned again after the first few days of asking for donations.

Then he asked people to donate so that he could rescue gsds. 

And now his request for funds to move out of state because he is being harassed.


----------



## selzer

I always wondered why we stopped using horse flesh for dog food. 

Ah well, I suppose horse people maybe do not like that idea? I wonder what the cow people think, and the lamb people -- do you really think they are feeding lamb in the lamb dog food or do you think it is really elderly sheep? Ah well, I guess we may never know. 

Most urban and suburban areas have laws about livestock within the limits of whatever village, town, city, hamlet, etc. A rabbit hutch doesn't usually throb the hemmies though. Letting the dogs run down and kill and eat the rabbits might not go over well with the neighbors. 

I remember back in the early eighties when I was babysitting. The kids had rabbits. The neighbors did too. The kids came in and told me that the neighbor was going to butcher and could they watch. Well, we all watched -- this is a farming community, so I wouldn't expect nightmares. All the kids were pretty much matter of fact about it. The neighbors grew rabbits for meat, and the neighbor kid was butchering a couple for dinner. The kids I was babysitting had rabbits as pets and 4H projects. Even so, the killing was quick. 

If the guy is raising meat and killing them quick and then letting the dogs eat it, I really don't see that as an issue, except for zoning.


----------



## EastGSD

Dainerra said:


> there is also the fact that this isn't his first request for donations
> 
> He posted one seeking help with expenses on a HW+ dog Heartworm. Lyme and Hernia = Sadie
> then in the dog was never mentioned again after the first few days of asking for donations.


Actually Sadie was purchased from a very well known breeder in California. He made many claims about Sadie's health and condition. He claimed to have flown to Cali to look at a dog this breeder was selling and claimed to have seen Sadie, that the breeder claimed she was worthless so he bought her out of pity. Oddly, the dog did not go home with him but was shipped later on. He claimed she was emaciated, HW+, riddled with parasites and fearful. He got a lot of attention for "rescuing" Sadie as well as donations and two months later he bred her... Yes you read that correctly, he bred her to his stud Griffin. 

I don't have a problem with young people, nor people with many dogs, I don't have a problem with his training ability (it appears genuine) What I have a problem with are his lies, and there are many. I also have a problem with his narcissistic personality and his constantly personally attacking anyone that does not agree with him. And, I have a problem with the puppy he sold with a grade 5 murmur that had such severe SAS that it had to be put down. I also have a problem with him threatening the owner of that puppy that if she told anyone about it he would not return her purchase price. 

Part of being a GSD fancier is ethics. Having ethics assures you treat your dogs and buyers honestly and with respect. Being a fancier means you attempt to protect puppy buyers from breeders like this one as they often are easily seperated from their hard earned money. 

According to Augusto he is never the problem. It's always someone else that hates him or is jealous. He's been in the breed for about 4 years people and while he is a novice to breeding he appears to be a master level manipulator and liar. 

And no, no police dept sends 10 officers to serve a simple warrant over a dog limit, those officers also would not search all your drawers and paperwork...


----------



## Dainerra

well on a small lot, there are probably going to be some people who don't agree with slitting the throat of a goat and leaving it in the yard for the dogs to eat. 
Giving an entire horse carcass to your dogs to eat in your back yard is also not something that most people would approve of.
Nothing wrong with feeding raw. 

I forgot. The Sadie dog that he said he needed to get HW treatment for had a litter of puppies about 7 months after he posted the request for $$.


----------



## scarfish




----------



## Dainerra

he flips dogs like no one's business. 
Just a week ago he posted photos of 2 sable dogs, claimed that they were his new "working line breeding pair" Just a few minutes ago, he posted that his sable male is for sale.


----------



## selzer

Maybe he's selling some because he is over his limit?


----------



## lalachka

Dainerra said:


> well on a small lot, there are probably going to be some people who don't agree with slitting the throat of a goat and leaving it in the yard for the dogs to eat.
> Giving an entire horse carcass to your dogs to eat in your back yard is also not something that most people would approve of.
> .


why? just wondering. I guess I don't see the difference. it's dead already. cutting it up in pieces makes it more acceptable? or am I missing something ?


----------



## Dainerra

selzer, he was over the limit when he bought them.


----------



## Dainerra

lalachka said:


> why? just wondering. I guess I don't see the difference. it's dead already. cutting it up in pieces makes it more acceptable? or am I missing something ?


throwing an entire carcass in your front yard in view of the public and letting a pack of dogs tear it to pieces isn't something that most people want to see.
Not many people want to see puppies dragging intestines out of a goat and playing tug of war


----------



## sparra

Dainerra said:


> throwing an entire carcass in your front yard in view of the public and letting a pack of dogs tear it to pieces isn't something that most people want to see.
> Not many people want to see puppies dragging intestines out of a goat and playing tug of war


Tell that to the zoo in Denmark that fed one of their giraffes to their lions in view of the public......


----------



## lalachka

Dainerra said:


> throwing an entire carcass in your front yard in view of the public and letting a pack of dogs tear it to pieces isn't something that most people want to see.
> Not many people want to see puppies dragging intestines out of a goat and playing tug of war


I understand what you're saying though I don't think I agree. throwing it in the front yard is trying to attract attention which is his MO but if he did it in his back yard I wouldn't care.


----------



## ken k

facts, he has a zoning problem
fact, they will not issues him a kennel lic, and no explainantion why
fact, they get a judge to sign a bogus warrant just to harass him
they could have knocked on the door and asked if they could look around
the town bozos have a good'ol boy mentality, like I posted earlier 10 cops show up, they need to justify their pay checks


----------



## Dainerra

honestly, it wouldn't bother me either. But I can understand that some people might. 
Watching a lion at the zoo gnaw on a giraffe at the zoo is a bit different than watching dogs chew on skulls in your neighbor's yard.

I've more than once tossed ribs, legs, whatever to my dogs. But I don't do it in front of the neighbors


----------



## onyx'girl

hmmm.... his phone # is on his fb page. Google it, there are many links offering more than GSD puppies for sale.


----------



## Dainerra

a couple days ago he posted on his wall asking his fans to send him pictures of their feet


----------



## lalachka

Ok yes I understand that point. people like to think dogs are furbabies and watching them rip a carcass goes against that mental picture. shi tzu with a bow ripping into a rabbit. scary movie. 

ok agree


----------



## Dainerra

my concern would be that it makes a mess. feeding whole carcasses leaves a lot of waste. If you have a bunch of dogs pulling parts all over the yard, then there is going to be a lot of flies and blood smeared around


----------



## selzer

Dainerra said:


> selzer, he was over the limit when he bought them.


Yeah, but maybe he now thinks that Animal Control can indeed count?


----------



## lalachka

Dainerra said:


> my concern would be that it makes a mess. feeding whole carcasses leaves a lot of waste. If you have a bunch of dogs pulling parts all over the yard, then there is going to be a lot of flies and blood smeared around


also a good point. I don't know if I'd do it if I had a yard. was just curious why this was held against him.


----------



## lalachka

onyx'girl said:


> hmmm.... his phone # is on his fb page. Google it, there are many links offering more than GSD puppies for sale.


yeah lol. I saw. oh well. 22 is the time to sell if you're ever going to


----------



## selzer

And flies, ick!

If the guy didn't actually lose his dogs, maybe the thread's title should be changed to something a bit tamer, like Griffin Shepherds Kennels Raided.


----------



## Muskeg

Anyone watched the videos of his off leash control of his pack on trails around dogs, people, etc? That did impress me. 

You could focus on the gory videos of raw feeding, but the guy has great control of his pack and there have been no complaints about his dogs charging or barking at people or dogs on the trails. The people he meets seem to be rightfully impressed.

Maybe he's a scam artist when it comes to selling puppies, I haven't looked into that and don't have time to, but the videos of his pack are very nice. I challenge other respected GSD breeders to do this with their pack. Off leash, on heavily used trails. 6 or more intact dogs. Let those without sin cast the first stone. Please post your videos!

I wish I had such great control of my pack. What he's doing is not easy. I'd only seen the on-leash vids before. I looked into a few more videos and am impressed, truly.


----------



## jaggirl47

EastGSD said:


> Actually Sadie was purchased from a very well known breeder in California. He made many claims about Sadie's health and condition. He claimed to have flown to Cali to look at a dog this breeder was selling and claimed to have seen Sadie, that the breeder claimed she was worthless so he bought her out of pity. Oddly, the dog did not go home with him but was shipped later on. He claimed she was emaciated, HW+, riddled with parasites and fearful. He got a lot of attention for "rescuing" Sadie as well as donations and two months later he bred her... Yes you read that correctly, he bred her to his stud Griffin.


 Actually, that is Sadie #2 you are talking about. He has 2 different Sadie's. The one with the supposed HW, Lyme, and hernia is one he "rescued" in 2012. However, she was bred to Griffin about 2 months after he "rescued" her, even with these supposed horrid illnesses.


----------



## jaggirl47

selzer said:


> Yeah, but maybe he now thinks that Animal Control can indeed count?


Before the warrant he would hide dogs and only show 6 when animal control came to his home. Like Ms. P said though, there is way more to it than just the dogs. A few people know more but are not at liberty to say anything at this time.

Now, for the dogs, he has more than 9 adults. Last count as of last week was 13 known adults and somewhere between 15-25 pups under the age of 6 months. However, he just sold another adult yesterday that was not pictured with his others and was never mentioned prior to the sale. 3 of the adults include a sable male WL and 2 black female WL that he just got within the past week to start his WL breeding business.

He also apparently has around 9-10 goats, 10-15 chickens, and 10-15 ducks.


----------



## VTGirlT

You guys be talking about how horses can be used as meat. Well dogs and cats can be used as meat too. They are animal too with muscle meat, are they not?

Depends what culture you're in. Its the norm to eat monkeys in some countries, and not to eat cows in others. Its normal to eat cats and sometimes dogs in countries and not in ours, (USA).

Here (USA) we dont eat horses, we dont eat cats and dogs- because of our culture and how we have elevated them up on the status in society.

Trust me, i want a "pet" cow. I love cows! They can taught good ground manners, they may not be as smooth to ride, because their bodies were not built for it, so i would never ride one, like horses; but they can have very distinct and amazing personalities sometimes. As i have many relatives who have dairy farms, and have helped work at them occasionally when i was younger. My favorite cow was Friendly, she lives up to her name thats for sure. When i found out she was going to be shipped off to be meat, i was very very sad. It was like losing a pet, because i would go with my mom (who worked hours at my relatives farm) and i would play with her, talk to her and give her hugs. 

All perspective and culture.


----------



## David Winners

Muskeg said:


> Anyone watched the videos of his off leash control of his pack on trails around dogs, people, etc? That did impress me.
> 
> You could focus on the gory videos of raw feeding, but the guy has great control of his pack and there have been no complaints about his dogs charging or barking at people or dogs on the trails. The people he meets seem to be rightfully impressed.
> 
> Maybe he's a scam artist when it comes to selling puppies, I haven't looked into that and don't have time to, but the videos of his pack are very nice. I challenge other respected GSD breeders to do this with their pack. Off leash, on heavily used trails. 6 or more intact dogs. Let those without sin cast the first stone. Please post your videos!
> 
> I wish I had such great control of my pack. What he's doing is not easy. I'd only seen the on-leash vids before. I looked into a few more videos and am impressed, truly.


Anyone can get that kind of control with enough compulsion. Control at the cost of relationship isn't impressive to me. 

JMO


----------



## onyx'girl

David Winners said:


> Anyone can get that kind of control with enough compulsion. Control at the cost of relationship isn't impressive to me.
> 
> JMO


Just like Cesar, we don't know what goes on behind the youtube vids. I sure hope his side job doesn't overlap.


----------



## selzer

VTGirlT said:


> You guys be talking about how horses can be used as meat. Well dogs and cats can be used as meat too. They are animal too with muscle meat, are they not?
> 
> Depends what culture you're in. Its the norm to eat monkeys in some countries, and not to eat cows in others. Its normal to eat cats and sometimes dogs in countries and not in ours, (USA).
> 
> Here (USA) we dont eat horses, we dont eat cats and dogs- because of our culture and how we have elevated them up on the status in society.
> 
> Trust me, i want a "pet" cow. I love cows! They can taught good ground manners, they may not be as smooth to ride, because their bodies were not built for it, so i would never ride one, like horses; but they can have very distinct and amazing personalities sometimes. As i have many relatives who have dairy farms, and have helped work at them occasionally when i was younger. My favorite cow was Friendly, she lives up to her name thats for sure. When i found out she was going to be shipped off to be meat, i was very very sad. It was like losing a pet, because i would go with my mom (who worked hours at my relatives farm) and i would play with her, talk to her and give her hugs.
> 
> All perspective and culture.


It is not a predators nature to eat other predators. Well, it just seems that way. Carnivors just seem to go after herbivores. So, I can see feeding dogs horse and cow as well as chicken, lamb, etc. But I probably wouldn't try to feed them dog or cat. 

Just like I probably wouldn't eat bear. Lots of people think its tasty. But I will eat deer, rabbit, cow. I think we used to feed the horseflesh to dogs because people really didn't want to eat it themselves, but when times were rough, specifically in Germany, WWII, horses were eaten by people.


----------



## EastGSD

ken k said:


> facts, he has a zoning problem
> fact, they will not issues him a kennel lic, and no explainantion why
> fact, they get a judge to sign a bogus warrant just to harass him
> they could have knocked on the door and asked if they could look around
> the town bozos have a good'ol boy mentality, like I posted earlier 10 cops show up, they need to justify their pay checks


Fact, he has a zoning problem. Fact he has not even attempted to go through the process to to obtain a kennel license application. Fact, they have explained the process he must go through to apply as well as letting him know it's pointless since where he lives is not zoned for a kennel. Fact, the warrant was not bogus and not abuse of power. It involves an investigation that is ongoing. When LE is investigating a case they don't typically ask the subject to hand them evidence. Fact- no one here knows what the officers were seeking with the warrant. If someone thinks officers should just walk up to a door and ask politely for evidence I'd suggest they're not being realistic. Finally, Augusto initially said it was 10 cops, when asked in the above video he says 5 were in his home. Then it's clarified that 2 AC officers and 3LE officers were searching his home. He also states they searched his drawers and paperwork and garage? That's not cops searching for dogs. What were they looking for? If they did just seek to count dogs why the lie about searching drawers and "everywhere?"

Situations and stories are always very fluid with Augusto, his view and stories change constantly. 

Here's a link to the code that details the process for obtaining a kennel license
Town of Barnstable, MA DOG CONTROL


----------



## VTGirlT

selzer said:


> It is not a predators nature to eat other predators. Well, it just seems that way. Carnivors just seem to go after herbivores. So, I can see feeding dogs horse and cow as well as chicken, lamb, etc. But I probably wouldn't try to feed them dog or cat.
> 
> *Just like I probably wouldn't eat bear. * Lots of people think its tasty. But I will eat deer, rabbit, cow. I think we used to feed the horseflesh to dogs because people really didn't want to eat it themselves, but when times were rough, specifically in Germany, WWII, horses were eaten by people.


At least you know what you believe and arent white washy about it. I cant stand people who are like save the horses and eating pig meat, when they already have realized and admitted to that pigs have intelligence that can be found in our companion dogs. Stuff like that kills me. I dont care if you eat meat, just dont be white washy about it and ignorant. Believing and saying one thing, and doing the complete opposite, or turning the other way because thats easier. At least know your source..

I dont think eating dog meat or cat meat is right, and that is because they are our companions. When a family sits down to eat in a country that eats dog meat, and then they have little Fluffly all groomed up in a bow tie sleeping on his comfy bed, i'm like seriously, you are eating the very kind that you consider practically like a child and probably have an emotional connection to? I dont eat any meat. Because it grosses me out. I give meat to Zelda, because i know she needs it and i wont be taking it away from her. I cant stand the smell of meat cooking it makes me sick, just goes to show much i love her. But i always try and get a source i know the animals were treated like beings instead of like another dollar bill to add to their stash in the big corps. But anyways thats another discussion on being vegetarian. lol


----------



## selzer

I do love meat. I know that horses have intelligence too and people love them like they love their dogs. And pigs have intelligence, but I can't leave bacon and sausage and pork roast and kielbassa, and pork chops, and ribs. I don't know the pigs that I have eaten. 

That's my problem with raising critters for the pot. I know where they come from but once I name them. I mean people love chickens too. But I love chicken papricka and chicken stew, and chicken soup, and roast stuffed chicken and fried chicken. 

I would probably be healthier if I could change my attitude about meat. 

I just think that with dogs, we are feeding them so much grains, etc, because meat that could be used by humans here is so dear. If we could feed them horsemeat, which humans here do not eat, maybe we could have an economical dog food that is animal sourced, and not just the crappy leavings that humans find inedible.


----------



## ken k

EastGSD said:


> Fact, the warrant was not bogus and not abuse of power. It involves an investigation that is ongoing.
> Town of Barnstable, MA DOG CONTROL


and you know this how? a warrant and search was needed for what? too many dogs? if you think the cops wouldn't pull BS warrants to search, you really need to take a look around the country, the kids lucky the cops didn't plant a bag of weed or something


----------



## selzer

When they serve a warrant, doesn't the warrant have to specifically state what they are searching for? And isn't the warrant given to the person being searched, so he should know what they were there looking for. Shouldn't he?


----------



## Yoshi

We raise our farm animals, even give them names, and in the end we may still kill and eat them.  We did have bonds with the animals we killed and ate, but the bottom line here is how useful the animal is. But yeah, we do keep some animals as companions and they really have no purpose besides being loved. At least with home rearing your meat you know that they lived a happy healthy life and were not subject to unnecessary cruelty. 

Also, there's nothing really wrong with eating a carnivore or tertiary consumer. Granted, it is a little inefficient in regards to getting energy from the sun but it is still edible. There are lots of carnivores that eat other carnivores. We also feed our dogs horse meat too. And we also give them parts of animals such as kangaroo leg or tail, chook legs etc. But generally when it comes to giving them carcasses they are usually skinned/plucked and gutted. We only give them small animal carcasses like rabbit or birds because giving them a large animal carcass like horse, would be quite a mess and the flies! Sheesh, we already have bad flies as it is, why in the world would we want to attract more?


----------



## jaggirl47

ken k said:


> and you know this how? a warrant and search was needed for what? too many dogs? if you think the cops wouldn't pull BS warrants to search, you really need to take a look around the country, the kids lucky the cops didn't plant a bag of weed or something


There is an ongoing investigation and the warrant was a long time coming. It isn't just about the dogs.


----------



## volcano

Stop with all the 'Fact" garbage mr eastcoast. how would you like it if they made parrots illegal. The "fact" is that cops bust down doors and pull out guns in front of kids all the time for little purpose. Dont pretend like they only do it for a good reason.


----------



## sparra

volcano said:


> Stop with all the 'Fact" garbage mr eastcoast. how would you like it if they made parrots illegal. The "fact" is that cops bust down doors and pull out guns in front of kids all the time for little purpose. Dont pretend like they only do it for a good reason.



We watched a doco the other night about how many innocent people have been shot dead in the states through raids with the wrong address/information......we were shocked.......Those types of things just never happen over here...its hard to get your head around.


----------



## volcano

He sounds horrible to me- he feeds dogs raw meat and doesnt like vaccines unless obligated by law... He has 15 ducks, dammit... And he posts videos of his dog training, I hate him...

And to sparra- It helps the cops conscience that they wear black masks when they do warrants, only they know who they are so they cant be scrutinized.


----------



## Yoshi

volcano said:


> He sounds horrible to me- he feeds dogs raw meat and doesnt like vaccines unless obligated by law... He has 15 ducks, dammit... And he posts videos of his dog training, I hate him...


What is wrong with having 15 ducks? :shrug:


----------



## sparra

We have 100 guinea fowl.......did someone say fowl..........


----------



## Pax8

volcano said:


> He sounds horrible to me- he feeds dogs raw meat and doesnt like vaccines unless obligated by law... He has 15 ducks, dammit... And he posts videos of his dog training, I hate him...
> 
> And to sparra- It helps the cops conscience that they wear black masks when they do it, only they know who they are so they cant be scrutinized.


I don't see what's wrong with feeding raw or having fifteen ducks...? If you'd kept up with the thread, most of his problem is a zoning issue and lack of a kennel license. And in a video previously posted, his own security cameras show officers entering his property without masks. I don't think I've ever seen a police officer enter civilian property with a mask, so I have no idea where that is coming from. Your post seems very unfounded.


----------



## Yoshi

sparra said:


> We have 100 guinea fowl.......did someone say fowl..........


OK Sparra, I'd be happy to take some off your hands. We haven't had guinea fowl for a while and just the other day at the poultry auction we were thinking about getting some but people bid too much on them so we sat out. Got a nice new black Australorp rooster and and some splash Australorp hens.


----------



## sparra

I know........last year at our poultry auction they were going for 100 bucks a pair so we got busy with the incubator........This year nobody wanted them........so we will sell some at the local show.......If I could get them to WA I would


----------



## Castlemaid

Yoshi said:


> What is wrong with having 15 ducks? :shrug:


That's the point exactly! Volcano was being sarcastic in regards to how people, in the absence of real information, are vilifying this man over nothing. 

I'm sure there is a good reason for the police action, really doubt it has anything to do with the way he feeds the dogs or with keeping ducks . . .


----------



## llombardo

EastGSD said:


> Fact, he has a zoning problem. Fact he has not even attempted to go through the process to to obtain a kennel license application. Fact, they have explained the process he must go through to apply as well as letting him know it's pointless since where he lives is not zoned for a kennel. Fact, the warrant was not bogus and not abuse of power. It involves an investigation that is ongoing. When LE is investigating a case they don't typically ask the subject to hand them evidence. Fact- no one here knows what the officers were seeking with the warrant. If someone thinks officers should just walk up to a door and ask politely for evidence I'd suggest they're not being realistic. Finally, Augusto initially said it was 10 cops, when asked in the above video he says 5 were in his home. Then it's clarified that 2 AC officers and 3LE officers were searching his home. He also states they searched his drawers and paperwork and garage? That's not cops searching for dogs. What were they looking for? If they did just seek to count dogs why the lie about searching drawers and "everywhere?"
> 
> Situations and stories are always very fluid with Augusto, his view and stories change constantly.
> 
> Here's a link to the code that details the process for obtaining a kennel license
> Town of Barnstable, MA DOG CONTROL


I watched the above video. These are the facts I see...

-He did ask about kennel license before he moved, they advised him that he could apply
-He has made several attempts to apply
-I'm not even sure he falls into a kennel situation. Dogs are indoor dogs and would not be a nuisance to neighbors.
-The dogs are of very good nature and very well taken care of
-The dogs really seem to be very happy and content
-he must give vaccines(people said he didn't) to get them licensed, because they all are and when ticketed for it, he won in court 
-the property is clean and secure
-it was a very dangerous and stupid thing for officers and animal control to jump his fence knowing how many dogs are there
-they didn't take any of the dogs nor us anything being said about him getting fined daily for being over the limit
-he is very young and seems baffled by all of this. 
-he has people that know him personally standing behind him
-he had no problem talking to reporter and seemed truly genuine IMO

By the time I was done with the video I was convinced that Charlie whoever that works in Animal Control is a bully and harassing not only this guy but others. I am convinced this guy loves his dogs and they are well taken care of and not a nuisance. I am not convinced this is all about the dogs. I am not convinced any of this is necessary. He has livestock on his property, is it zoned for that? Generally speaking if he can have livestock there should be no problems with zoning for a kennel license. Especially a license for a guy that keeps all the dogs inside anyway. Heck I would like to meet the kid, because he seems like the kind of person that actually cares and could hold an educated conversation. Someone out there just doesn't like him. I am glad that his dogs are trained enough that they didn't end up dead when his house was "raided" because they attacked or showed any aggression.


----------



## llombardo

selzer said:


> When they serve a warrant, doesn't the warrant have to specifically state what they are searching for? And isn't the warrant given to the person being searched, so he should know what they were there looking for. Shouldn't he?


You would think, but not in this case. They come in, go through everything, and take pictures. I'm glad he got a lawyer. He doesn't have a clue what is going on. He is young and from another country and I hope that aren't using that to their advantage because that would be really screwed up.


----------



## Mrs.P

Yoshi said:


> What is wrong with having 15 ducks? :shrug:



Because he is not zoned for the ducks, goats, use to have rabbits, and 10+ dogs. 

Usually having say a rabbit hutch or two isn't a problem but that is a lot of animals in a small area and he brought attention to it via the videos. The AC didn't have to go digging -a quick google search


----------



## EastGSD

The problem is believing things just because he says it. I posted a link to the process for a kennel license, it's all right there. He's blaming others for not knowing about it. I found it easily. It's also obvious he is not eligible for one at his address. He has brought all this attention on himself. He likes the attention as well. He was also rightfully fined for unlicensed dogs and thought it was funny to use 14,000 pennies to pay the fine. He thinks he is above all laws, restrictions and fine. He thinks they do not apply to him. He also lies quite a bit. 

You're totally missing the issues here and aren't familiar with this situation.


----------



## EastGSD

The warrant did have the details on it... He's not being railroaded by the police or anything like that. Seeing him as some poor, ignorant foreigner would be a huge mistake.


----------



## llombardo

EastGSD said:


> The problem is believing things just because he says it. I posted a link to the process for a kennel license, it's all right there. He's blaming others for not knowing about it. I found it easily. It's also obvious he is not eligible for one at his address. He has brought all this attention on himself. He likes the attention as well. He was also rightfully fined for unlicensed dogs and thought it was funny to use 14,000 pennies to pay the fine. He thinks he is above all laws, restrictions and fine. He thinks they do not apply to him. He also lies quite a bit.
> 
> You're totally missing the issues here and aren't familiar with this situation.


No the issues are with people that have a problem with him personally. They shouldn't have told him that he could apply for a license before he moved there. They certainly have better things to do then sitting outside his house waiting for a dog to bark to issue a ticket. I don't really care about zoning laws, he isn't hurting anyone and people should mind their own business. Karma can be a ugly thing.


----------



## jaggirl47

MrsP and EastGSD are pretty much right on. The video that llombardo watched is by a "reporter" that has a serious dislike for Animal Control and the majority of authority in that area. He is well known for doing sensationalist journalism and not reporting the truth. 

This article, while it still does not cover all of the facts, is much better researched and written.
Hyannis man defends raising 27 shepherds at home | CapeCodOnline.com


----------



## jaggirl47

llombardo said:


> No the issues are with people that have a problem with him personally. They shouldn't have told him that he could apply for a license before he moved there. They certainly have better things to do then sitting outside his house waiting for a dog to bark to issue a ticket. I don't really care about zoning laws, he isn't hurting anyone and people should mind their own business. Karma can be a ugly thing.


He says that he inquired about a kennel license but has provided no proof. From what I have found out he didn't try to get one until he started receiving complaints. He was fully informed that the property he is on is not zoned for a kennel two years ago. Instead of following the law, he flaunts it and continues to add more animals to his house.


----------



## llombardo

EastGSD said:


> The warrant did have the details on it... He's not being railroaded by the police or anything like that. Seeing him as some poor, ignorant foreigner would be a huge mistake.


And you know this how?


----------



## jaggirl47

llombardo said:


> And you know this how?


Some of us have seen copies of the warrant


----------



## llombardo

jaggirl47 said:


> MrsP and EastGSD are pretty much right on. The video that llombardo watched is by a "reporter" that has a serious dislike for Animal Control and the majority of authority in that area. He is well known for doing sensationalist journalism and not reporting the truth.
> 
> This article, while it still does not cover all of the facts, is much better researched and written.
> Hyannis man defends raising 27 shepherds at home | CapeCodOnline.com


And the article states that there is no evidence if animal cruelty. It boils down to people putting their nose where it doesn't belong. Ooh he feeds raw and doesn't vaccinate, that is his choice, but obviously people don't like his choices so they decide what is right or wrong by their standards . All of his dogs are in danger of getting taken away and people are worried about zoning laws? The dogs aren't suffering and yet people aren't going to stop unt he is gone or the dogs are,it's nothing short of sad. Shame on him for posting you tube videos, it's sad to what extreme people will go to destroy someone.


----------



## jaggirl47

llombardo said:


> And the article states that there is no evidence if animal cruelty. It boils down to people putting their nose where it doesn't belong. Ooh he feeds raw and doesn't vaccinate, that is his choice, but obviously people don't like his choices so they decide what is right or wrong by their standards . All of his dogs are in danger of getting taken away and people are worried about zoning laws? The dogs aren't suffering and yet people aren't going to stop unt he is gone or the dogs are,it's nothing short of sad. Shame on him for posting you tube videos, it's sad to what extreme people will go to destroy someone.


The problem is you are falling for the video his friend posted in a local gossip rag. It isn't about abuse of the dogs, there is MUCH more to it. That info will come out in due course. I can say you should not believe a word out of his mouth.


----------



## llombardo

jaggirl47 said:


> Some of us have seen copies of the warrant


Well then share that info since it doesn't seem to be a private matter? Who do I call to find that info out? Or oops was it a leak within a department? Last time I checked things like this aren't available to the public when there is an ongoing investigation. So please do share...unless, wait..all those that are so strongly against him are those that made the complaints?


----------



## jaggirl47

llombardo said:


> Well then share that info since it doesn't seem to be a private matter? Who do I call to find that info out? Or oops was it a leak within a department? Last time I checked things like this aren't available to the public when there is an ongoing investigation. So please do share...unless, wait..all those that are so strongly against him are those that made the complaints?


Can't say but I know more than what's been shown. It has nothing to do with leaks but I personally know people affected by his breeding practices and scams. There is much more and it will all come out in time. It is an ongoing investigation. 

BTW, if you actually bother to research a bit on your own it's not hard to find and follow the trail.


----------



## jaggirl47

llombardo said:


> Well then share that info since it doesn't seem to be a private matter? Who do I call to find that info out? Or oops was it a leak within a department? Last time I checked things like this aren't available to the public when there is an ongoing investigation. So please do share...unless, wait..all those that are so strongly against him are those that made the complaints?


Oh, and he posted the warrant himself before deleting a bunch of stuff. Oops. Plus, warrants are public record on top of that once they are served. And no, many of us have been paying close attention but are not responsible for this. I do think it's funny that you are attempting to push his idiocy that he does himself on others that just sit back and observe. Why blame others instead of the one that isn't following the law?


----------



## llombardo

jaggirl47 said:


> Can't say but I know more than what's been shown. It has nothing to do with leaks but I personally know people affected by his breeding practices and scams. There is much more and it will all come out in time. It is an ongoing investigation.
> 
> BTW, if you actually bother to research a bit on your own it's not hard to find and follow the trail.


What trail? This person says he doesn't vaccinate or go to the vet and obviously he does because the dogs are licensed. Breeding practices aren't a criminal matter. For every 20 that are happy with this dude or his dogs, there are maybe 2 that aren't? That is a reason to go after him? I really don't care one way or another but I really hope that people are not using the law or justice system to their benefit because they feel like they are being scammed when people are getting murdered daily.


----------



## jaggirl47

llombardo said:


> What trail? This person says he doesn't vaccinate or go to the vet and obviously he does because the dogs are licensed. Breeding practices aren't a criminal matter. For every 20 that are happy with this dude or his dogs, there are maybe 2 that aren't? That is a reason to go after him? I really don't care one way or another but I really hope that people are not using the law or justice system to their benefit because they feel like they are being scammed when people are getting murdered daily.


Yeah, you really need to do some research. There is a trail and it isn't a small one either. It isn't just about the dogs. I don't think you are grasping that.


----------



## jaggirl47

Oh, and he doesn't take his dogs to the vet. He only took them when his hand was forced to get them vaccinated against rabies for licensing purposes.


----------



## llombardo

jaggirl47 said:


> Oh, and he posted the warrant himself before deleting a bunch of stuff. Oops. Plus, warrants are public record on top of that once they are served. And no, many of us have been paying close attention but are not responsible for this. I do think it's funny that you are attempting to push his idiocy that he does himself on others that just sit back and observe. Why blame others instead of the one that isn't following the law?


Well since they are public record once served, please share so the debate can end. I have to get up early for work


----------



## jaggirl47

llombardo said:


> Well since they are public record once served, please share so the debate can end. I have to get up early for work


Um, research. Just like others have. It isn't difficult.

Plus, in the comments of the new "article" that came out today the reporter admits he has a copy of it. He is refusing to share it or show it because it takes away from his agenda.


----------



## llombardo

jaggirl47 said:


> Um, research. Just like others have. It isn't difficult.
> 
> Plus, in the comments of the new "article" that came out today the reporter admits he has a copy of it. He is refusing to share it or show it because it takes away from his agenda.


Just as it's not difficult for you just to write it?


----------



## jaggirl47

llombardo said:


> Just as it's not difficult for you just to write it?


Yes it would be difficult for me seeing as I'm not at my computer and it's not loaded onto photobucket.  Research like others have done.


----------



## jaggirl47

BTW, MrsP is not the admin of The Truth About Griffin Shepherds page. I know who is and it's not her. Funny you accused her of it though.


----------



## Gib_laut

jaggirl47 said:


> Yes it would be difficult for me seeing as I'm not at my computer and it's not loaded onto photobucket.  Research like others have done.


It's difficult for you to give the reason written on the warrant? It's public info yet you can't simply say it? Lol OK.......


----------



## llombardo

jaggirl47 said:


> BTW, MrsP is not the admin of The Truth About Griffin Shepherds page. I know who is and it's not her. Funny you accused her of it though.


First of all she sent me a message first explaining whatever she was trying to explain, which wasn't of any importance to me, but was obvious there was a dislike of the guy. I didn't accuse her, I advised her. Do you see the question mark after the first sentence? That means I was asking her. Figuring out who she was meant her name not that she started the page and the rest is what it is. What's funny is the "secrets" amongst a few on here. It's like its CIA stuff, but yet it's all public and no one can say? The page itself is just ridiculous and full of hate, I wouldn't admit to starting that page, it's school age stuff at its best, nothing to be proud of.

_You started the Truth about Griffin Shepherds Page? It wasn't that hard to figure out who you are, but I hope for your sake that all accusations you make can be proven because if not you are looking at a heck of a lawsuit._


----------



## Mrs.P

llombardo said:


> which wasn't of any importance to me






llombardo said:


> Ok, you can't say what you know but what is your past experience with him?



You asked.


----------



## llombardo

Mrs.P said:


> Why did you ask then ?


I asked as a question to enlighten people on the forum. I didn't post it because it was a private message and I respected that and you, unlike your lack of respect towards me. Private Message generally means private.


----------



## llombardo

Anyways, looks like the local news will be present for an anti harassment rally for this guy against the animal control guy. It ought to be interesting to see the turn out. Looks like lots of people have had issues with him and are being urged to speak up. I'll refrain from any other opinions until everything comes to light on all sides.


----------



## Mrs.P

llombardo said:


> I asked as a question to enlighten people on the forum. I didn't post it because it was a private message and I respected that and you, unlike your lack of respect towards me. Private Message generally means private.



Oh please I didn't post your message. It has been clear in your posts tonight and your inferences regarding 'someone' -hardly private. 

And it's looked like you've already drawn your conclusions regarding auggie based on little research or background knowledge. Good luck


----------



## volcano

I was kidding, but I do watch cops and they do warrants dressed like ninjas. You wont see them like that unless youre the one getting a warrant.


----------



## Pax8

volcano said:


> I was kidding, but I do watch cops and they do warrants dressed like ninjas. You wont see them like that unless youre the one getting a warrant.


Ah, sorry, someone else clarified your intent. The sarcasm just didn't translate when I read it.


----------



## Dainerra

VTGirlT said:


> You guys be talking about how horses can be used as meat. Well dogs and cats can be used as meat too. They are animal too with muscle meat, are they not?
> 
> .


I wasn't at all concerned that he fed his dogs horse meat. It was that he, literally, dumped a horse carcass in the yard and let the dogs have at it. 
At least, that's been his story. And it's definitely the way he does many livestock meals.

My main concern would be that he took a euthanized horse. I would be concerned about the drugs in an animal that hadn't been intentionally slaughtered for food


----------



## Dainerra

though I've had ducks. No where near 15, more like 6. And on a 3 acre property. The mess, noise and smell of duck poo is something that can not be understood until you've experienced it. 
Not to mention, say goodbye to having grass anywhere they can reach. Between ducks and chickens, they could turn any yard into a mudpit.


----------



## LaRen616

lalachka said:


> And besides, he IS 22. I keep forgetting that. I did things much worst than he is doing. I'm sure others have too if they look at themselves critically


Who cares if he is 22? When you turn 18 you are legally a adult.
 
I moved out and got my own apartment when I was 19.

I bought my house, by myself, when I was 21. 

Asking for money so that you can buy a new, bigger and better house, that's crap and that right there makes me not like him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I think he's being a coward by removing what he doesn't want to address off his pages.

Again, this guy sells puppies/dogs left and right, he should have enough money of his own to gofund himself..

Is he really that stupid that he doesn't know why he can't get a kennel license? No, I think not,,he avoids answering questions or plays the victim when he doesn't want to take the truth. 

I honestly think he loves his dogs, loves what he does, but he seems to be one of those who think they are 'entitled' .


----------



## scarfish

i'm glad he can't get a kennel license. for the sake of the people living around him. whether a morguage payment, rent or property taxes. i wouldn't want to pay to live where there is 27 dogs on the other side of my fence. thank god for zoning laws.

i don't see what the problem is being he is a renter in a regular neighborhood of simply moving. if you move 1 hours drive into the country from any city, you can get tons of land for the same price.


----------



## llombardo

JakodaCD OA said:


> I think he's being a coward by removing what he doesn't want to address off his pages.
> 
> Again, this guy sells puppies/dogs left and right, he should have enough money of his own to gofund himself..
> 
> Is he really that stupid that he doesn't know why he can't get a kennel license? No, I think not,,he avoids answering questions or plays the victim when he doesn't want to take the truth.
> 
> I honestly think he loves his dogs, loves what he does, but he seems to be one of those who think they are 'entitled' .


Ok, so before you move you contact the town and are told that all you have to do is apply, for the license, you go ahead give your deposit, sign a lease, possibly even a rent to own contract, then your told it can't happen. What do you do? And by you, I mean a general you. Maybe I can understand this more because it's happened to me? It is very possible the town told him one thing, whether it was a new employee or they didn't research it. If in my work place it's very possible to give the wrong information if the person taking the call is in a hurry. Then I have to explain why it's different and stick to the rules that actually do pertain to caller. It happens all the time.


----------



## llombardo

scarfish said:


> i'm glad he can't get a kennel license. for the sake of the people living around him. whether a morguage payment, rent or property taxes. i wouldn't want to pay to live where there is 27 dogs on the other side of my fence. thank god for zoning laws.
> 
> i don't see what the problem is being he is a renter in a regular neighborhood. if you move 1 hours drive into the country from any city, you can get tons of land for the same price.


I might normally have a problem with it, but he doesn't keep the dogs outside and the area is clean. I would have a problem with seeing carcasses of different animals in the yard. I think when we hear kennel, we think noise and smelly .


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm going to close this as it is becoming a tit for tat argument between members.


----------

